# Firefox3 and media player



## ericbsd (Jan 9, 2009)

I need to install a good media player plugin for firefox and how to install?


----------



## nakal (Jan 9, 2009)

You can install any browser plugin you wish for firefox3 by softlinking the plugins (.so libs) in _/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins_ into your _~/.mozilla/plugins_ directory.

Try this:

```
> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
> cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
> ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/*.so .
```

To make it work, you also need to force the plugin registry to rebuild. You need to close your firefox (entirely!). Then erase the file _pluginreg.dat_ in your profile directory (_~/.mozilla/firefox/SOMEWEIRDSTRING.default/_).

Start Firefox 3 again and verify that plugins are installed by typing _aboutlugins_ into your URL bar.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 9, 2009)

I did that but in this file: /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins
and this is what I ln in this file:
libjavaplugin_oji.so		
mplayerplug-in-rm.so
libnullplugin.so		
mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
mplayerplug-in-dvx.so		
mplayerplug-in.so
mplayerplug-in-gmp.so		
npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
mplayerplug-in-qt.so		
npwrapper.nphelix.so
I have image but no sound same think for flashplayer 9.
What I do wrong should I do like you?


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 9, 2009)

oups I forgot I have that in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins

.firefox.keep				
libtotem-gmp-plugin.xpt
.firefox3.keep				
libtotem-mully-plugin.a
libjavaplugin_oji.so			
libtotem-mully-plugin.la
librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.a	
libtotem-mully-plugin.so
librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.la	
libtotem-mully-plugin.xpt
librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so	
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.a
libswfdecmozilla.a			
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.la
libswfdecmozilla.la			
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
libswfdecmozilla.so			
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.xpt
libtotem-basic-plugin.a			
mplayerplug-in-dvx.so
libtotem-basic-plugin.la		
mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt
libtotem-basic-plugin.so		
mplayerplug-in-gmp.so
libtotem-basic-plugin.xpt		
mplayerplug-in-gmp.xpt
libtotem-complex-plugin.a		
mplayerplug-in-qt.so
libtotem-complex-plugin.la		
mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt
libtotem-complex-plugin.so	
mplayerplug-in-rm.so
libtotem-complex-plugin.xpt		
mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt
libtotem-cone-plugin.a			
mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
libtotem-cone-plugin.la			
mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
libtotem-cone-plugin.so			
mplayerplug-in.so
libtotem-cone-plugin.xpt		
mplayerplug-in.xpt
libtotem-gmp-plugin.a			
npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
libtotem-gmp-plugin.la		
npwrapper.nphelix.so
libtotem-gmp-plugin.so

tanks


----------

